# Its done!!!



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Well some might know what i have been doing to my car but i will let the picures talkopcorn: 

































http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w115/vicciandben/Cars/jan07015-1.jpg[/IMGl]
[IMG]http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w115/vicciandben/Cars/jan07014-1.jpg


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

looking good.
also nice to see a different colour i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

congradulations very nice bet your well chuffed


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

very very nice, you have gone for some different ideas, I like that:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bloody awesome mate . . . I like it very very much. Did you use the Cross Factory wider arches? Top job and a very different looking R34 for once . .:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

SIMPLY [STUNNING


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks sweet. I think some bronze wheels would make it look a little more mean, but can't go wrong with VOLKS. Good job.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I like it, a lot! congratulations on your car!  lol


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Someone needs some wheel spacers... 

Looks very nice and very different Ben, not sure I'd have kept the rear bumper myself though.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmm...Different!
Come on now tell me where you got the 'INSANE' badge from, I've been looking for one of those for ages.
Someone told me the firm that made them vanished or went under?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

This one didn't come out, cool vent


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I absolutely love it Ben, my favourite GTT by a mile mate and goes a bit as well :smokin:


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Jeez that's awsome, I didn't even know it wasn't a GTR 

One of the best Skylines I have ever seen, well done :bowdown1:


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

gees benny boy...that looks awesssssssssssssssome,mind you so did the s2000 u had...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Loving the colour 

Roof lining is nice 

Simon


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks all. Its a gtt but gtr front bumper, gtt wider wings and gtt bonett but all played with ALOT to fit together. Nismo skirts ove the nismo gtt ones was a nighmare too!

The rear already has 50mm spacers and front i id not feel needed them.

Simonh's dad and his company did all the interior carbon and spoiler blade. I tried calling ur dad today and left him a message about some stuff

Rear badge is from bren @ apex performance but are on e bay ocassionally.

Really glad you like it, bad thing is i take it to rising sun tomorrow so will be gone after just one night! but having engine work and bit of bling will post more pics of that again


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Cardiff R33 said:


> thanks all. Its a gtt but gtr front bumper, gtt wider wings and gtt bonett but all played with ALOT to fit together. Nismo skirts ove the nismo gtt ones was a nighmare too!
> 
> The rear already has 50mm spacers and front i id not feel needed them.
> 
> ...


he goes on hols for a week today so was all over the place, drop me a mail or PM if you need anything sorting 

Simon


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nothing major, just wanted to make sure it was ok to put his numbe in a few mags when it gets featured. Have given it to a few people already, roof lining is gorgeous, you will have to come see it at the next show!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Tasty, Ben. I LIKE IT :thumbsup:, Damn, you love spending dosh on ur cars dont yu


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

not much more though mate, engine work tomorrow then hard saving, moving to a bigger house so need some savings


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

you coming to jap fest with us (Nic n crew)?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Bloody hell Ben that has changed since Japshow `05 when I first met you!  

Awesome, truely awesome mate! :clap:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

noice, i like:chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

how many carbon!!! looks fantastic :bowdown1:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Will be at japfest yes Dave but Austin my bodyshop man may have a stand so will go on that but sure we can convoy up together!

Dropped the car to rising sun today and tok this pic in better light


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Kewl Ben, cant wait to see the beast,, ill see you in May then:thumbsup: :wavey:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

love what you've done to it very nice outcome:smokin:


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

that is somewhat sexual..exceelent job man..love it!!!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*As many have already said interesting colour!*

:chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really cool looking


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

You just cant fault it Ben m8 ....probably see off most 34GTR,s any way stunning ...

grafix going to custom rides in the next day or so for you bud 

cheers Gaz


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Very daring and original! Congrats!


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

thats is a stunning car there very nice work. wheer did you get the roof lineing done as i want to do this on my GTIR


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

amazing:smokin: :smokin: :bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Ben, you finally got it all finished...results look excellent. I'm sure your well chuffed with the end result

Is it still rwd? have you dropped an RB26 in?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

No faz still an Rb25 running over 500 horses anyway!

The roof lining was done by composite designs, call them if you want on 01159 860088.

some pics from a meet on sunday










































and one of the engine, different and a little daring but you only live once! Some more pipe work to be polished and tidied but:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

So is it the east Bear wheel arch extension?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

sort of lux, rear quarters are hand made by a guy in new zealand and were then made to fit gtt and gtr bits, its a mixture!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn, fair play mate....looks great


----------

